# Component Rack?



## interfx (Feb 6, 2008)

I've finalized my design, and am looking for a component rack that I can build into one of my walls... I'd like to make it flush, and have a closet behind that I can recess it into...

What brands should I be looking for, using an industrial, black, cable solution type rack?

Also, does anyone not keep their rack in the media room? ie. outside the room, and using an IR repeater?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## tritonman (Feb 2, 2008)

interfx said:


> I've finalized my design, and am looking for a component rack that I can build into one of my walls... I'd like to make it flush, and have a closet behind that I can recess it into...
> 
> What brands should I be looking for, using an industrial, black, cable solution type rack?
> 
> ...


im not much help on the first question short of you building one yourself which may help with budget concerns. 

As far as your second question, most people tend to place their media racks in the back of the room or in another room. This helps retain focus on the screen and hides your equipment light show. Depending on what remote you have or intend to use their are numerous universal IR to RF devices that will suit your needs. I would personally recommend getting an RF capable remote with the matching RF to IR converter with it. This will help with not having to have an IR base station up front which then has to convert from IR to RF then the second base station has to convert from RF to IR to each device. This will also help you with not having to point your remote to the first IR base station, you can then just point your remote anywhere you want and never have to worry about it. 

If you want to look up some RF capable remotes i suggest going to remotecentral.com and read up on some reviews.


----------

